# Flemish Giants (Introduction to the forum)



## iajewel (Jan 17, 2011)

HI, Im Jewel and owner of One Sky Ranch and Harvest Moon Warrens. I show and raise Flemish giants in the Light gray, Steel and black variety. I raise them in pens and warrens not in cages, however I do not colony raise per say. 
I have been at this a while and hoped to meet other people raising rabbits the old way here on this forum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CrimsonRose (Jan 17, 2011)

I raise Flemish as well... they are by far my favorite breed! I have blacks but also working on breeding some pretty broken patterns


----------



## iajewel (Jan 17, 2011)

I love my blacks. I know there is a person with the COD on the broken, however I dont' think they are making much progress with it and don't even think they have made their first showing. A couple in LA Im good friends with bought a trio and had a hard time breeding them, when he went back to the breeder he got his from he was told that its common for them to have fertility issues. The buck has never produced more then 3 kits even when bred to his calf. does. You may want to do some good research before spending any money there. It may be a waste of money till they get the kinks out. 
The checkard Giant is a large broken breed that has Flemish in its background, you may want to go that rout? Just a suggestion?


----------



## tortoise (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome!  I appreciate seeing breeder very focused in a breed/variety.  Careful breeders that become experts in their area produce quality animals and are a great knowledge resource!

I am looking for old ways (pre-pellet-food) to raise my rabbits.  No great success yet.  :/

I'm looking forward to your input on the forum!


----------



## CrimsonRose (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah I found a checkered a few years back that had bad form... he had the mandolin body type like the flemish so we used him to get some broken in our herd... So far they all have some really nice litters! last one had 10... we are working on the 3rd generation so far so will be able to pedigree them in a few more years (once we get all the kinks out)... I never have shown rabbits but a few of my customers do and so far they do quite well...


----------

